# Shadybug Lofts add ons



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The floor


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The sliding door It can be opened from the outside by pulling the rod


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Outside floor can be taken out to clean


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

New trap and landing board


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The fan system. This is a duct fan used to move air through house ducts works great Im in the process of painting all the hinges there starting to rust


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Had a visitor to my loft the other day


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Gosh Shadybug lofts you are talented with the building of your lofts and ideas--great enhancements with beauty and convenient as well..thanks for sharing...c.hert


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

hey shadybug
I was looking can you walk inside your loft or is every thing done from outside.


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

hi again
what is the roof made of,and how much. without the avairys how big is it,also how are the floors working out. What is it like a tray that pulls out to clean.


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

looks good
does the trap go all way to the loft floor or know,also do you have any more pictures of it good job


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

is that a wild turkey,what wants to eat also?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

rono842 said:


> is that a wild turkey,what wants to eat also?


Yes. That was a jake and there was a hen around to, they were here for about a week then they were gone. I found a bunch of feathers on the bank above the loft, I don't know if the hawks got them or not. Yes you can walk inside the loft, but when there's a lot of birds inside its like being in that movie the birds. I only go in to clean, or check on babies, its 3' x 6' inside. It would have been a lot better if i would have put doors on the back of the nest boxes,which was a consideration when i built it but i didn't think it would be a problem. But at that time i never had birds, so i had no idea what i was doing, now that i have had birds for a couple years i know. Everyone on here probably think in nuts for doing my new breeding loft the way i am, but its has to be small because of my land and i did learn from the first loft, what is needed in the second one. I went to a lot of expense and time to make this one the perfect small back yard loft. Easy to clean easy to feed perfect. PS You just pull the floor out and clean it then scrap out whats under it. The slated floors work perfect i love them. I don't know what you mean about the trap going all the way to the floor.


----------

